# 8.1 Software?



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey did anyone get 8.1.1 yesterday or today? I was nosing around the THX booth here at CES and discovered they are running it (KidZone, Undelete). The booth guy said something about it downloading yesterday. Not sure if their TSN is in a special pool or if the software is out.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

The Series3's at the TiVo booth were running 8.1, I have pictures, but have yet to post.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I think its highly likely that those boxes have pre-release code.


----------



## Tropic (Sep 18, 2006)

No 8.1 here.


----------



## skydivewags (Apr 14, 2004)

davezatz said:


> The booth guy said something about it downloading yesterday.


Not here either.

Something about downloading yesterday??? Did you ask him when it would show up in homes???

You people have them in your hands, hold them down and beat the info out of them.

As far as the software version they are running, that means almost nothing. When I was there last year, they had an externial hard drive hooked up to it, you can see where we are with that.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

skydivewags said:


> Did you ask him when it would show up in homes???


I talked to TiVo about many things, including 8.1. I was told the rollout would occur in the near future (as opposed to the near past, as with the THX sample) and there will be a priority list available. But the THX dude threw me insisting his box was normal, something about his wife seeing the update, etc hence this post.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

davezatz said:


> I talked to TiVo about many things, including 8.1. I was told the rollout would occur in the near future (as opposed to the near past, as with the THX sample) and there will be a priority list available. But the THX dude threw me insisting his box was normal, something about his wife seeing the update, etc hence this post.


Good. I would say based upon the information you received that we should see this update in, oh probably the next two or three weeks.  

Sorry, davezatz, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

davezatz said:


> I talked to TiVo about many things, including 8.1. I was told the rollout would occur in the near future (as opposed to the near past, as with the THX sample) and there will be a priority list available. But the THX dude threw me insisting his box was normal, something about his wife seeing the update, etc hence this post.


He's problably on the priority list...


----------



## oysterhead (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's screen shots from Engadget:

8.1 at CES


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

oysterhead said:


> Here's screen shots from Engadget:
> 
> 8.1 at CES


Yeah and there's some pretty ancient pictures of TTG for the Mac too. Don't put any stock in that.


----------



## kjmcdonald (Sep 8, 2003)

oysterhead said:


> Here's screen shots from Engadget:
> 
> 8.1 at CES


It's hard to tell, but it appears that the text on that menu is not stretched like some other threads hear are talking about with the original software. Maybe it was a bug?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

kjmcdonald said:


> It's hard to tell, but it appears that the text on that menu is not stretched like some other threads hear are talking about with the original software. Maybe it was a bug?


You think the yellow circles on this image don't look stretched? If the circles are stretched, the text is stretched, too. (Image courtesy of Engadget)


----------



## kjmcdonald (Sep 8, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> You think the yellow circles on this image don't look stretched? If the circles are stretched, the text is stretched, too. (Image courtesy of Engadget)


Good Catch.

I didn't see that picture specifically.

I think they do look streched, but the text looks more normal, more specifically the blank space between the text on the left and the days on the right looks 'wider'.

Writing (or rendering) text is definitely a software thing. That could have been changed independently of the circles, which might require sending the box new image data for the icons.

Anyway... I think there's hope. 

-Kyle


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

I couldnt check the software version at the time (the TiVo rep was standing right there watching me), but I got the sneaking suspicion that a box I got to play had a future version on it... article here. I messed around with the HD Picture viewer (pictures included).


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

skydivewags said:


> As far as the software version they are running, that means almost nothing. When I was there last year, they had an externial hard drive hooked up to it, you can see where we are with that.


It's is probably just like MRV and TTG; ready, willing, and able as soon as CableLabs lets TiVo throw the enable switch.


----------



## oysterhead (Oct 18, 2006)

damn CableLabs. this thing needs to come to a head.

but if totally copyright-free access to HD content is allowed over cable cards, I'd rather just buy Tivo software.

Load it on a cable-card loaded home media PC, and rock it out.

i've always thought Tivo should be a SOFTware company. 

why not?


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

Because they also happen to make (at least) one darn good piece of hardware that is quite handsome as well.


----------



## oysterhead (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah, but why have 6 different boxes?

one box = HD DVD, BluRay, scaler, DVR, 2 HD cable tuners, amplifier, operating system, wi-fi, 1 TB hard drive

hell prototypes of these devices are ready as we speak, and hopefully they'lll be ready for mainstream consumers within a year, two years at most. 

that is, if our operating systems is allowed to have cable card support. 

where does Tivo fit into this? software.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

TiVo runs on Linux. Keep it away from your virus-infested Windows crap.


----------



## oysterhead (Oct 18, 2006)

post edited.


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> You think the yellow circles on this image don't look stretched? If the circles are stretched, the text is stretched, too. (Image courtesy of Engadget)


Yes, it looks stretched, but, the camera is not square to the screen either. Impossible to derive a definitive answer from this picture.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnBrowning said:


> Yes, it looks stretched, but, the camera is not square to the screen either. Impossible to derive a definitive answer from this picture.


Angle doesn't affect what those circles look like. If I look at a circle on a piece of paper (or television) directly, then from an angle, it doesn't stretch.


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Angle doesn't affect what those circles look like. If I look at a circle on a piece of paper (or television) directly, then from an angle, it doesn't stretch.


If you draw a circle and look at it from the side at a large angle, it will look like an oval (a circle stretched up and down). If you draw a circle and look at it from the top at a large angle, it will look like an oval (a circle stretched side-to-side).

I agree that these circles are stretched. Looking at the circles from the side at this angle, you would expect them to appear mostly circular. They don't.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

They appear stretched side-to-side.

From the angle, if they were circles, they would be at worst stretched top-to-bottom.

They are still ovals, not circles.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I guess we'll find out soon enough (if 8.1 is sent out soon!).


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Angle doesn't affect what those circles look like. If I look at a circle on a piece of paper (or television) directly, then from an angle, it doesn't stretch.


Circles seen from any oblique view will appear as ellipses. Only when the view, or picture plane/film plane is in a plane parallel to the circle's plane will the circle really appear circular.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The picture looks just like it does now with the current software. It doesn't bother me that the circles are stretched. It looks immensely better than on the HR10-250 TiVos I have.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

kjmcdonald said:


> Good Catch.
> 
> I didn't see that picture specifically.
> 
> ...


I agree, the circles are ovals, and the text looks fine, wish it were a smaller font perhaps though. User adjustable would be even better 

On the oval thing, perhaps TiVo has decided to go with ovals now? With the purple double check-marked indicators for season pass shows in the ToDo list, the oval form is probably better than a circle. So perhaps, to keep it consistent, ovals across the board.


----------



## dellis220 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have 8.1 (must have just got it last night). Now my box keeps restarting. No additional features (recently deleted folder). Keep getting a big blue screen and a "Acquiring Channel Information" with a big Tivo Spinning Circle, then it just restarts. I'm using a comcast cable card in slot 1


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dellis220 said:


> I have 8.1 (must have just got it last night). Now my box keeps restarting. No additional features (recently deleted folder). Keep getting a big blue screen and a "Acquiring Channel Information" with a big Tivo Spinning Circle, then it just restarts. I'm using a comcast cable card in slot 1


How do you know if you have 8.1 if all that happens is a restart? Can you get in to the system information screens?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dellis220 said:


> Keep getting a big blue screen and a "Acquiring Channel Information" with a big Tivo Spinning Circle, then it just restarts. I'm using a comcast cable card in slot 1


Anytime your Tivo restarts, if you immediately go to live TV you'll see the spinning pinwheel for the first couple minutes. Should not be rebooting though.

Others have reported stopping reboots, by changing to an analog channel and pulling the cablecards(s) and restarting again. Never had to do that myself.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4733799&&#post4733799

Did you ever have 8.0.1c? Maybe you just got it and not 8.1.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh now you've done it!

Got my hopes up for the 8.1 update, so I woke from Standby, went to Phone & Network, told it to connect to the network and....

it rebooted!

Oh well, first "random reboot" I've had with this thing, so I guess I'll let it slide... .


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

For the record, no 8.1 update, although it took long enough to do the download :b~


----------



## Krenath (May 14, 2002)

I think an interesting forum poll might be:

When do you think/did you hear that the 8.1 update will roll out:

1. Isn't it already out?
2. Within a week
3. Within two weeks
4. Within a month
5. February
6. March
7. April
8. May
9. June
10. July
11. August
12. September
13. October
14. November
15. December
16. In 2008
17. In 2009

I keep hearing 3/4 and am actually expecting something more like 6/7


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

dellis220 said:


> I have 8.1 (must have just got it last night). Now my box keeps restarting. No additional features (recently deleted folder). Keep getting a big blue screen and a "Acquiring Channel Information" with a big Tivo Spinning Circle, then it just restarts. I'm using a comcast cable card in slot 1


Guaranteed you don't have 8.1. It's not out in the wild yet. You have 8.0.1c, perhaps.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Two things... 1. It was originally supposed to be available in 2006. At CES I was told by TiVo it would be available soon (which I choose to interpret as this month). 2. TiVo does seed some machines/customers (who are not in a beta) with new software to get a sense of call center load and whatever else.

Actually, let me add a 3. The framework for local TiVoCast and GuruGuides will come with 8.1 but those are turned on separately and may not be active at the same time we get 8.1.


----------



## FlippedBit (Dec 25, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> How do you know if you have 8.1 if all that happens is a restart? Can you get in to the system information screens?


Good job on keeping a cool head and thinking clearly. When I read this I thought to myself, "now why didn't I instantly think of this?".


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

No 8.1, but my lack of audio on Fox Soccer channel has been fixed. Color me happy.


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

PPC1 said:


> No 8.1, but my lack of audio on Fox Soccer channel has been fixed. Color me happy.


I started getting audio on a couple channels a few days ago, too. Must have been a minor fix.


----------



## jbowden (Dec 12, 2006)

Interesting that my 30ss stop working (indication of a restart?) and I have noticed the FF button is much better (not jumping around). I am still on 8.0.1c but wondering is Tivo pushed some fixes out?


----------



## hainescj (Dec 27, 2006)

I have had problems with my system losing channel information consistently and have had 1) the box changed 2) the cable cards changed, 3) the cable cards reauthorized. nothing helps. 

Used to be that restarting helped. Now, when I restart I get to the acquiring channel information screen and it reboots. It did it 7 times in a row the other day and I called Tivo. They told me I needed to swap the box.

I did a restart and it was fine for 36 hrs. This is how long it usually lasts  

It justed rebooted about during the guided setup. I think they have a bug in their software and I have told them this about 5 times and the customer service rep can't help me or won't.

There is no way to email tivo anymore so I'm at a loss. I don't think swapping my box will help (does anyone else).

I also asked them about 8.1 and they told me its on a rollout schedule and I'll get it when I get it.

This is the most frustrating piece of tech I've ever owned.

It's not recording correctly bc it loses the signal and I spend every other day restarting. 

Any suggestions???

I'm contemplating going back to my cable DVR.


----------



## hainescj (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a Panasonic HDTV
Series 3 HD
2 Scientific Atlanta CCs
VCR / DVD - R combo in the outputs


----------



## hainescj (Dec 27, 2006)

Channels are back...I'll post another complaint in 36 hrs. Tivo software is crap.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

hainescj said:


> nothing helps.
> 
> They told me I needed to swap the box.
> 
> I don't think swapping my box will help


Gee... why don't you try doing what the company suggests? Especially since they're offering to give you a brand new box (most likely at their expense).

Why DON'T you think swapping the box will help? Why don't you listen to them, I think they know more about TiVo than you do.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jbowden said:


> Interesting that my 30ss stop working (indication of a restart?) and I have noticed the FF button is much better (not jumping around). I am still on 8.0.1c but wondering is Tivo pushed some fixes out?


Yes, if you lose the 30sec skip that means your TiVo has recently rebooted. May or may not have been due to a software install.


----------



## jeffsinsfo (Oct 16, 2005)

Are you sure the cable cards are authorized properly? What do your Conditional Access screens say for the two cable cards?

Given my poor experience with Comcast properly initializing cable cards, I suspect your problem is due to your cable company rather than your Series 3 (but that's obviously just a guess).



hainescj said:


> I have had problems with my system losing channel information consistently and have had 1) the box changed 2) the cable cards changed, 3) the cable cards reauthorized. nothing helps.
> 
> Used to be that restarting helped. Now, when I restart I get to the acquiring channel information screen and it reboots. It did it 7 times in a row the other day and I called Tivo. They told me I needed to swap the box.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

hainescj said:


> Channels are back...I'll post another complaint in 36 hrs. Tivo software is crap.


If TiVo's software is crap, please point out ANY bug-free software! The only one I know of is the infamous "Hello World!" program.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

hainescj said:


> Channels are back...I'll post another complaint in 36 hrs. Tivo software is crap.


TiVo is the best you can get. You want crap go get an SA 8300.

I'm tempted to say this guy is an idiot but I'll hold back since he's new.


----------



## sherpahigh (Jan 11, 2007)

*edit*

I didn't realize I was replying to a thread in the Series 3 forum. My reply was to do with a Series 2 DT.


----------



## kjmcdonald (Sep 8, 2003)

In this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336654

There's an interview with a Tivo VP who stated that an update for the S3 would be available in 'weeks not months'. It won't contain MRV and TTG, but he eluded that is should have the other features the S2's with 8.1 have (Guru guides, TivoCast, WPA, etc.)

Also around here there was a posting about a feature that wasn't supposed to be available on an S3 yet. When asked if they had 8.1 the answer fro another poster was basically 'no comment'. (I don't want to say more... don't want to get anyone in trouble  )

So I'd say that the 'limited beta' trials of 8.1 on S3's are underway.

'Weeks not months' to me means at most 7 weeks. So by the end of Feb??

Still that leaves the question of MRV and TTG up in the air.

-Kyle


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

kjmcdonald said:


> Also around here there was a posting about a feature that wasn't supposed to be available on an S3 yet. When asked if they had 8.1 the answer fro another poster was basically 'no comment'. (I don't want to say more... don't want to get anyone in trouble  )


Is the thread still around? If so, please link to it. If not, please IM the juicy details to me.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Mike Farrington said:


> Is the thread still around? If so, please link to it. If not, please IM the juicy details to me.


Patience....patience...


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Patience....patience...


NEVER!!! 
It's fun to play "Spot the beta tester". I already outed one.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

If he's talking about the thread I read earlier the beta tester just mentioned downloading a CNet TiVoCast on his S3.


----------



## String (Aug 2, 2005)

kjmcdonald said:


> In this thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336654
> 
> ...


My wife tells me she is 10 weeks pregnant. That means, 30 to go.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

String said:


> My wife tells me she is 10 weeks pregnant. That means, 30 to go.


Your wife is giving birth to 8.1?!?!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> Your wife is giving birth to 8.1?!?!


KidZone!


----------



## kjmcdonald (Sep 8, 2003)

String said:


> My wife tells me she is 10 weeks pregnant. That means, 30 to go.


Funny! Mine is 14 weeks. 

-Kyle


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

String said:


> My wife tells me she is 10 weeks pregnant. That means, 30 to go.





Mike Farrington said:


> Your wife is giving birth to 8.1?!?!





davezatz said:


> KidZone!


At least we know it won't be a preemie.


----------



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

I have to Humax DVD usb networked TIVOS and they both now have software version 8.1-01-2-595 software... I have had some problems with it rebooting by itself and it has been locking up on it's own... I would just walk away and come back a few hours and it has seemed to work itself out...


----------

